# Aldra?



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Not seen any posts although I can't get on as much due to work so may have missed something.


Is she poorly or looking after Albert?


Paul.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

She's OK, just taking a break from the forum for a while. Got lots else going on at home.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Glad to hear they are OK.Would be nice to get the odd post though, she is missed on Early Birds especially.

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Last time I spoke to her (well messaged) she is off for Lent - too many thigs to do but she and Albert are OK at present.

Tugboat is totally correct and has probably been in touch with her since me....

Dave


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

I have posted a reply on here but wheres it gone???? I used the white arrow on the blue band nothing seemed to happen so I pressed post reply. Still can't see my post. Val


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Have I cracked it???? Dave. Would love to contribute to Early Birds but can't find it. Help please? Hopefully I can find my way back to check if you've replied! !!! So pleased to know how Sandra a and Albert are. Thank you for your post.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I spoke to Sandra and Albert today. He is doing OK at the moment, Sandra is troubled with her legs and is struggling a bit with mobility, but we're hoping to have a jaunt up to Scotland together in a few weeks time, health issues permitting.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I spoke to Sandra and Albert today. He is doing OK at the moment, Sandra is troubled with her legs and is struggling a bit with mobility, but we're hoping to have a jaunt up to Scotland together in a few weeks time, health issues permitting.


Give her my best Geoff, I miss the silly old trout > >


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Give her my best Geoff, I miss the silly old trout > >


And one could hear the slap for miles.

LOL ... Good answer!

Alex... (new van is 'IN' ) ;-)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

alexblack13 said:


> And one could hear the slap for miles.
> 
> LOL ... Good answer!
> 
> Alex... (new van is 'IN' ) ;-)


She's well used to my brand of humour, she's a good un.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

pass our best onto Sandra and Albert please tugger. they are gems greetings gs to you and ellie too


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm mine too remis of me not to mention it before, lots on what's left of my mind.


----------

